# Rittersporn teilen?



## Jürgen E (17. Sep. 2013)

Hallo Gartenfreunde,

hat von euch schon mal jemand einen kräftigen Wurzelstock vom __ Rittersporn geteilt und wenn ja, zu welcher Jahreszeit?

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## jolantha (17. Sep. 2013)

*AW:  Rittersporn teilen?*

Ja, ich ! 
Letzte Woche, auf ca. 15 cm runtergeschnitten, und dann mit dem Spaten mittendurch ! 
Ich sag Dir nächstes Frühjahr, ob die beiden Hälften wieder angewachsen sind


----------



## laolamia (18. Sep. 2013)

*AW:  Rittersporn teilen?*

verlass dich drauf....sie wachsen an 
ja jetzt ist die beste zeit


----------



## Flusi (18. Sep. 2013)

*AW:  Rittersporn teilen?*

hallo Ihr Lieben,
...und wenn ihr ihnen (den Pflanzenteilen) noch Gutes tun wollt; entweder bodenverbessernde Maßnahmen wie Kompost oder Hornspäne einarbeiten oder mal einen anderen Standort wählen. Rittersporn wird gern mal "standortmüde".
Liebe Grüße, Ingrid


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (18. Sep. 2013)

*AW:  Rittersporn teilen?*



Jürgen E schrieb:


> Hallo Gartenfreunde,
> 
> hat von euch schon mal jemand einen kräftigen Wurzelstock vom Rittersporn geteilt und wenn ja, zu welcher Jahreszeit?
> 
> Gruß Jürgen



Hi Jürgen,

meine letzten Rittersporne mußte ich mit Spitzhake und Brechstange aus der Erde holen, weil die Wurzelstöcke das Format von nem Speiskübel hatten (die Blütenstände daran wurden dafür aber auch fast 3m hoch

Weißt Du was Du für ne Rittersporn-Gruppe hast?

Belladonna-Hybriden oder Elatum-Hybriden kannst Du teilen (die frischen äußerem Stücke wieder einpflanzen) oder im Frühjahr Rißlinge abnehmen.

ist es aber eine Pacific-Hybride lohnt sich das teilen nicht. Das hat da keinen Einfluß auf die Kurzlebigkeit

MfG Frank


----------



## Jürgen E (18. Sep. 2013)

*AW:  Rittersporn teilen?*

Hallo Frank,

die Art weiß ich leider nicht mehr.  Ich habe sie vor 3 Jahren bei Werner gekauft. Die Blütenstände waren dieses Jahr über 2 m hoch.

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## axel (18. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Rittersporn teilen?*

Hallo Jürgen 

Jetzt den Rittersporn zu teilen und umzupflanzen ist die beste Zeit .

lg
axel


----------



## Hagalaz (26. Sep. 2013)

*AW:  Rittersporn teilen?*

Verdammt wusste garnicht das der so groß wird bei mir steht einer direkt an der Folien das richt nach Problemen^^


----------



## peterL (1. Okt. 2013)

*AW:  Rittersporn teilen?*

Ja, jetzt ist die beste Zeit dafür! 
10-15 Zentimeter darf man schon zurückschneiden. Dann blüht bei ein wenig Glück ein weiteres Mal ...


----------

